# Zoom modem & commands



## fredobrien (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi. I have a USB zoom modem. No luck at getting it to work. After 2 or 3 days I now know the problem is commands do not work. What ever I type in is denied or not found or no bash, nothing I put in is working. So if I can not put a command in then the modem will not work. I'm user so what is going on? Fred Thanks.


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

add sudo before your commands, or sudo su - & try again.


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi, Dan -
fred's running PCLOS. I'm not familiar with the commands for that.
he bought a new Zoom 3095, and I'd sure like to see him make it work!:grin:


----------



## fredobrien (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Dan, sudo, sudo su, did not work. Bartender I think the modem will work, but it has to be installed. That is my problem with commands not working. This problem is with two installs of PCLOS on two computers. Commands do not work on ether one.


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

fredobrien said:


> Hi Dan, sudo, sudo su, did not work. Bartender I think the modem will work, but it has to be installed. That is my problem with commands not working. This problem is with two installs of PCLOS on two computers. Commands do not work on ether one.


What commands are you trying to do, and as user or as root?



Bartender said:


> Hi, Dan -
> fred's running PCLOS. I'm not familiar with the commands for that.
> he bought a new Zoom 3095, and I'd sure like to see him make it work!:grin:


Oh profile has Ubuntu :x
I would love to see dial up working on Linux :1angel:


----------



## fredobrien (Nov 18, 2005)

I need to put in (rpm -i dgccmodem.i386.rpm) & Iget error failed 0r command not found.


----------



## fredobrien (Nov 18, 2005)

[[email protected] fred]# rpm -i dgcconfig.i386.rpm
error: open of dgcconfig.i386.rpm failed: No such file or directory
I think that if I can get this command to work that modem will install. So what is going on. It's like I'm not the user. Thanks for all of the help!!! Fred


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

fred -
I'll try to expand on this in case Evil Dan or someone else can help. fred's new Zoom modem comes with a CD. On the CD there are three Linux config files, .deb, .rpm, and .tar. Zoom says they'll work. 
Since fred is running PCLOS, an .rpm based distro, should he copy the .rpm file to his desktop or home folder, then try to run a command across it?
I'm terrible with command line, and hoping that all we have to do is get the right command entered so that the modem will install.

If anyone's interested, here's the Zoom support page where you can download the .pdf. 
http://www.zoom.com/techsupport/dial_up/3095F.shtml
Select "English" under the second download. The Linux instructions start on pg. 17.
It's not a very big download. I did it via dial-up in a few minutes.


----------



## fredobrien (Nov 18, 2005)

I think that the rpm -i dgcconfig.i386.rpm is now loaded & dgcconfig says (conexant DGC USB modem driver, version 1.01 is there. It says existing driver modules found under: /lib/modules/2.6.18.8tex5/. Then next line down it says (warning: DGC driver not active) where do I go from here? How do I activate the driver? THANKS Fred.


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

try this:

```
rpm -ivh --replacepkgs dgcconfig.i386.rpm
```
If it still errors change -i to -e and change --replacepkgs to --nodeps.

Then try this:

```
dgcconfig
```


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

fred -
I hope you're keeping notes :grin:


----------



## fredobrien (Nov 18, 2005)

[[email protected] fred]# rpm -ivh --replacepkgs dgcconfig.i386.rpm
error: open of dgcconfig.i386.rpm failed: No such file or directory
[[email protected] fred]# rpm -evh --replacepkgs dgcconfig.i386.rpm
rpm: only installation, upgrading, rmsource and rmspec may be forced
[[email protected] fred]# rpm -evh --nodeps dgcconfig.i386.rpm
rpm: --hash (-h) may only be specified during package installation
I need to get the (driver not active) fixed & in hardware there is (module unknown). It says existing driver module found under /lib/modules/2.6.18.8texs/. Thanks for the help. Fred


----------



## fredobrien (Nov 18, 2005)

Identification
Vendor: ‎Conexant

Description: ‎USB Modem

Media class: ‎Communications|Abstract (modem)|AT-commands (v.25ter)

Connection
Bus: ‎USB

Bus PCI #: ‎1

PCI device #: ‎3

Vendor ID: ‎0x0803

Device ID: ‎0x3095

Sub vendor ID: ‎0x0000

Sub device ID: ‎0x0000

Misc
Module: ‎unknown

I need to fix the unknown module. Fred


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

fredobrien said:


> [[email protected] fred]# rpm -ivh --replacepkgs dgcconfig.i386.rpm
> error: open of dgcconfig.i386.rpm failed: No such file or directory


Only works if you have the RPM file in the same folder, you can use /path/to/file.


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

fred -
How big are the packages on the Zoom CD? If they're not very big maybe you could attach each one to a post on the forum. 
Although I'm not good with command line, I could try to get the .deb file to install on my Ubuntu PC. Maybe Evil Dan or Kyle or someone else could do his thing with the .rpm file?


----------



## fredobrien (Nov 18, 2005)

I have checked over & over. The modem is in hardware & the drivers are there. I can not get any thing out of the modem when I try to connect no lights or sound. I e-mailed zoom. I wonder if the modem is bad. Bartender I do not know how to do package thing. Will see what zoom comes up with. Fred


----------



## PureEvilDan (May 26, 2005)

If I remember rightly, it comes packed as .gz .deb & .rpm yeah?

Try this:

```
tar -xvf <file.tar.gz> 
cd folder/
./configure --prefix=/usr
make 
make test (this may error, eg No rule for make test... thats fine, others maybe a problem.)
make install
```


----------



## fredobrien (Nov 18, 2005)

Installing the Modem on a Linux PC

1 Plug the modem into any USB port on your computer.

2 Connect one end of the supplied telephone cable to the phone jack on the modem, and the other end of the cable to a wall telephone jack.

3 Insert the modem CD into your CD-ROM drive, double-click the CD icon, and open the Llnux folder.
You will see three folders containing linux drivers: rpm, debian, and tar.

4 Select the appropriate folder for your version of linux, and copy the folder to your computer.

5 From the command prompt, access the folder containing the driver.
To install the driver in .rpm or . deb format:

a Type su (for .rpm) or sudo (for debian) and press Enter.

b At the prompt, enter your super user password.

c Next, for .rpm, enter
rpm -i dgcmodem.i386.rpm
For .deb, enter
dpkg -i dgcmodem_i386.deb

d At the prompt, enter the Linux source build directory that matches your running kernel.

e If necessary, run dgcconfig to complete the installation.

To install the driver in . tar format:
a Extract the driver with
tar -xzf dgcmodem-1.01.tar.gz

b Change to the driver directory with
cd dgcmodem-1.01

cEnter
su make install
or
sudo make install

d At the prompt, enter your super user password.

e Next, enter
dgcconfig

f At the prompt, enter the Linux source build directory that matches your running kernel, and wait while the driver is installed.

6 Configure your PPP client program to use the USB modem.

That's it! Your installation is complete.


If You Need Help
If your modem is not working, first try turning off your computer
and restarting it. .
If you need further help, please consult the full-length User Guide in your local language located on your CD.


----------



## Bobcheval (Aug 27, 2007)

My ACER onboard modem will not work with UBUNTU. (ACER says that they do not plan to support LINUX). I bought a Zoom modem from Amazon.com as it was advertised to work with UBUNTU. Nope. Does not.
The choices as listed last entry are debian, rpm and ?. I tried all manner of configuration to no avail. Zoom web site does not even list my zoom usb model number 3085. They do show a model 3095. In any event, I tried calling the tech line. After 5 days I am still waiting for a return call!. I was also finally able to e-mail the tech center. Am still awaiting an answer.

A $60.00 lesson I suppose.


----------



## fredobrien (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Bob I have had the same luck with Zoom. No reply, nothing! Do not give up. I just found a computer guy who is into Ubuntu. He is selling linux computer & helping people to change over to linux. He dislikes windows and Bill sucking money out of us all the time. He is going to work with me & see if we can get the modem up & running. Will let you know what happens. Will try to keep a step by step if we get it going. Fred


----------



## Alejo (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi All,
Here is some information about how to setup the modem with UBUNTU. It is important to install de DEBIAN file in the Zoom CD. The other other ones work mostly with another versions of Linux different than UBUNTU.

Please check the attached file .doc

Hope this helps


----------



## fredobrien (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Alejo. Thanks for the nice step by step. I tried it two times last night. No luck. It would go to the install drivers part & just set there. Now that I think about it, it stops at the same place every time. I have tried 3 linux OS, all do the same. I think the CD may be bad. However Zoom is not answering my E-Mails. Thanks for your help. Fred


----------



## Alejo (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi Fred, 
Hope everything is ok in your life. Another question: What error message do you have after the install? if no, what exactly happen after the installation?, please try this command "sudo dgcconfig " then reinstall again. What I noticed is that sometimes the installation requires the latest kernell (I guess I have the latest one). I am kind of new in linux and what I did was to play with all the suggestions here. 
Let me try again and if I find something new about this, I let you know
Alejo.


----------



## fredobrien (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Alejo. It stops at the installing package file. The (click here and press enter) never comes up. It sets there with the bar going back & fourth. I let it run like that for over 30 min two times. I have used pclinuxos, ubuntu 6.05, ubuntu 7.04, never loaded drivers gets to the install but has not installed.


----------



## Alejo (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi Fred.
In the black screen during the installation progress, you will a square at the end. click there and the press enter.. See if this works.


----------



## fredobrien (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Alejo I will give it a try. If it installs like it should the back & fourth bar would stop & go across for the install as being done, right? It will be this evening before I can try it. Thanks.


----------



## fredobrien (Nov 18, 2005)

I tried for 30 min. or more with no luck. It goes to the point to where it's suppose to load the drivers but stops. I'm going to see if I can get a new CD. I hope that will take care of the problem. I was not able to click on the black square so I could not press enter. Thanks for your help, but I think Zoom should help. I have had no reply to E-Mail or phone call.


----------



## Bobcheval (Aug 27, 2007)

Fred, I am not online everyday but am still interested in the support. I did hear from Zoom. They emailed a word document attachment with pictures and instructions. I followed as directed. After the software built codes for the Zoom model 3085 usb, I configured the modem connection for my isp, etc. Still no connection. I tried every variable, ie: /dev/tty so, etc.
still no connection.
Have replied to Zoom technical and awaiting response.
Will keep techsupportforum posted.


----------



## fredobrien (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Bob. Does your isp work with linux? I had to change to midwest, had netzero, would
not work with linux as of 2 years ago. Have you been hook up to the isp with linux with another modem?


----------



## Bobcheval (Aug 27, 2007)

Fred,
Thanks for the suggestion. I have earthlink. Do you know if earthlink supports linux? I guess that earthlink being so widespread that I just assumed that it supported linux. Come to think about it, a few years back I purchased a computer from Tiger Direct loaded with linspire. It worked ok with earthlink. (did not care for the fact that you had to be on line to do most anything with linspire).


----------



## Alejo (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi Fred, Bob, I just found yesterday that everything in Ubuntu should be upgrated. I cannot tell you exactly but if you have in Ubuntu KPP Dial up connections, That might help.
After the normal installation , please try this command "sudo pppconfig", this command should help you out to setup the modem by the console. Just follow all the steps and at the then of this setup, type in the console "pon" and check if you see the leds of the modem on. Then if you have the KPP dial up, try to setup the modem in this application. 
I have not screenshots about this and the first tutorial someone from zoom gave it to me but now my modem is dialing and connecting with earthlink.


----------



## Alejo (Aug 28, 2007)

Here is the link that the Zoom tech suggested me. At this moment, I have internet connection:
http://www.ubuntugeek.com/setting-up-dial-up-connection-in-ubuntu.html


----------



## fredobrien (Nov 18, 2005)

Bob your linux will work with earthlink. Alejo's dial up is working & connecting with earthlink. Alejo, I have not been able to down load the drivers this is my big problem. I will take a look at the link you sent. Will try to use the instructions that came with it. Thanks for the link. Fred


----------



## Bobcheval (Aug 27, 2007)

Feed, Alejo
I used Alejo's link to ubuntogeek.com. I am now writing this reply on my Acer laptop using the Zoom model 3085 usb modem. This is first attempt. Mozilla home page opened ok also. have others to check.
Thanks to this forum and patience of writers, I am satisfied for now. Will have to ping Zoom and update them. 
Bob


----------



## fredobrien (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Bob, Alejo. I,m happy to see you have things going your way & working. I'm still out in left field. I have tried with no luck, all of the ways that has been given to me. I tried ubuntugeek, nothing seen to work. Zoom called back, tried there way with no luck. I'm thinking about mailing the modem to Bartender & letting him play with it. When I got the modem, it should have been 15 mins up & running. Things like this makes me feel I do not know computers after all. Oh well. I do want to thank you for your help. Fred


----------



## al2cane (Sep 3, 2007)

I have a Zoom serial modem that I got working with Ubuntu. I say "got working", but really I didn't have to edit any conf's,


----------



## fredobrien (Nov 18, 2005)

I gave up on the USB 3095F. I send it back. Everything & all of the help that I got did not work. Just to see if the modem would work I tried it on XP, was really slow. My USB Best Data was a lot faster. Zoom did say they was having problems getting the modem working with linux. Hopefully they will get the bugs worked out. Thanks to all of you. Fred


----------



## Bobcheval (Aug 27, 2007)

Fred, Al,
Ubuntu and usb Zoom no longer getting along. Writing this on my WinXP machine. I'm tired of it. Will put the Ubuntu machine away for awhile until the dust settles and then maybe use it for a boat anchor.
Bob


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi, fred -
I've been away for a while. I appreciate your courage in buying a new product, and sad to hear it didn't work out. As long as you can get your money back only loss is your time and energy, eh?
That ubuntugeek link is pretty good. But when they say to download "gnomeppp" and you can't connect, what good does that do?
Here's my thread, might help a few people out
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=480717


----------



## fredobrien (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi, Bob a serial modem will work & hook up is easy. You can buy one on Ebay new for $50.00 & used for less. Hi, Bartender zoom says they have some problem that they are working on. Will have to see if they can get it worked out. If it would work it would be sweet for dual boot on dial up. Fred


----------



## alton36 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hello to all - a newbie to the forum and Linux

I have just managed to get Ubuntu working and now I want to install a modem. I have a Zoom v.92 but it is an older model that I picked somewhere, still in the box. The only drivers on the cd are for windows so I have been trying to locate a Linux driver. Zoom did not have anything on their site. 
ZoomModem USB V.92 Series 0375
S/N -2943-3090-00-03A-0456


----------



## fredobrien (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Alton36. More than likely your USB will not work. A serial modem will work & hook up is easy. A good serial modem will work nicely. You can buy for $50.00 or less for used. The USB zoom that I tried was made to work with linux, but I could not get it to work. Zoom says they had some problems to work out. Fred


----------



## alton36 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks Fred- I had arrived at that conclusion from a lot of reading here and other sites. A friend had a serial unit that he wasn't using and I just got it working tonight. I am now online with Linux. Didn't loose much on the usb unit because I got it at a garage sale for $5 or maybe less, I don't remember. The cable is good if I need a one.
Thanks again.


----------

